# The yard so far.....



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

This is the yard so far this year. As Halloween gets closer I will start putting more stuff out. The big guns come out on the 28th. This is my scarecrow I did not meet the min number of postes to put him in the scarecrow showdown but this is him all the same.
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e339/hidehoman/PICT0828.jpg
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e339/hidehoman/PICT0829.jpg


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work. Can't wait to see the 'big guns'.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good, Whats the banner say?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

that is my question too Krough, what does the banner say?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Foreman. My last name and the name of the family in the back story.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I like your scarecrow head, is that burlap?


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

widowsbluff said:


> I like your scarecrow head, is that burlap?


Its burlap over a plastic talking skull head. He has green LED eyes. and his jaw moves


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the cloth wrapped on the crosses. I hadn't thought of that. I'll do some graves like that too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good. Lots of talent on this board.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the "skull on a stick" fun fun.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

NickG said:


> I like the "skull on a stick" fun fun.


That was my 5 year old sons prop. He was working with me on some props. He went inside and when he came back he had a skull a stick some scraps of burlap and a marker. He told me he wanted to make a prop. He described what he wanted to do and I just provided the tools. he then sat and made some drawings on the stick. Michaels first prop.


----------

